# Gmr/grr/hwy39



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

Anyone have updates on the road closures to bike traffic? I've seen a couple of Meetup rides planned for the week to go up GMR.


----------



## hecbom (Jul 5, 2005)

Last Saturday I was turned back when i was on my way to the East fork to do my GMR loop. I called this morning but got a recording so can't comment. I am also planning to do the GMR loop this Saturday. Will post as soon as I find out what is going on. BTW I ride a Guerciotti white/black/gold bike.


----------



## hecbom (Jul 5, 2005)

Just got off the phone with the "district forest ranger" @ 11:03 am this morning and she said hwy 39 is open but gmr is closed until further notice. I guess I will ride up to Chrystal Lake instead. See you all on the road!


----------



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

Actually I've discovered that gmr had been opened and had been for a few days. East fork might still be closed. Thanks, and I'll keep am eye out for you.


----------



## hecbom (Jul 5, 2005)

octobahn so you found out it was open? The Ranger must have been refering to the East Fork. I did tell her I ride through there on my way to the backside of gmr.I guess that is why she said it was closed. So that changes my plans again, so gmr it is this Saturday.


----------



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

Yep. There's a local ride group that just rode it yesterday night. I wish I was available, I'd join you. Have a great and safe ride.


----------



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

Rode gmr/grr yesterday. The roads are open to motorized traffic once again. Booooo!


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

What gearing do you guys use on GMR? Is it your base, everyday setup, or do you switch it out for those mountain rides? If you switch setups, do you switch an extra rear wheel/cassette, or switch out the cassette all the time? 

Do you go up from Sierra Madre Ave., through the residential area, then up GMR? Or do you do the backside of GMR?

I used to ride GMR on motorcycle, but never thought about it via bicycle....so never concentrated on the grade and whether I could tackle it or not......:blush2:

**


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

I run standard gearing in the front and 11-28 in the rear for GMR but I'm a pretty slow climber. I run 11-23 for my local stuff around PV. 

And I do Sierra Madre, to Fork, to 39, back to the San Gabriel trail.


----------



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

I have a compact (50/34) crankset with 12-25 cogs, but I try to stay in 23 and only touch the 25 as a bailout. I've only done the front side from Sierra Madre to Baldy Rd. A few times I've gone up to the lifts. I've never started from the base of Mt Baldy Rd but hopefully will do it soon.


----------

